# SMC 7004vbr



## TesterIV (13. Oktober 2003)

also, wenn ich bei dem im thema genannten router alle ports nach aussen und nach innen freigeben will, sodass ich per i.net zogn kann, muss ich da a)die ports bei "Virtual Server" freigebn oder b)die ports bei "Special Applications" freigeben? 

und frage nummer zwei: a) beim Virtual Server muss ich PRIVATE IP ausfüllen (da kommt sicher meine rechner ip rein, oder?), PRIVATE PORT, TYPE(tcp,udp) und PUBLIC PORT ausfüllen, was muss da wo rein, am liebsten wäre mir ein screenie, wo das soweit schon alles richtig eingestellt ist

und nu meine letzte Frage: b) bei Special Applications muss ich TRIGGER PORT, TRIGGER TYP(tcp,udp), PUBLIC PORT, PUBLIC TYPE(tcp,udp) und noch nen häckchen bei enabled machn... was muss da wo rein, wenn alles freigegeben sein soll, sowohl nach aussen und nach innen? 

ich bin mir im klaren, das das risiken in sich bürkt, aber ich will nu endlich per netz zocken und hab keine lust noch länger zu warten bis ich mir meine eigene wohnung mit eigenem anschluss zulege... also bitte keine moralprädigt sondern einfach was ich wo wie eintragen muss, gleich bitte mit zahlen und nicht, "da musst du die ports eintragen die du freigeben willst.... und da die nicht durch sollen" sondern "bei Trigger port musst du xxxxx und bei public port xxxxx eintragen" ich hab leider net so ahnung und darum wäre es mir lieb, wenn es möglichst gleich präzise und genau benannt wird....

Soweit erstmal danke  Tester


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

1) Was willst du denn spielen ? Welche Ports sind dafür nötig ?
2) Alle Ports forwarden ... mmm viel Spaß bei Local Servers mehrere hundert Einträge zu machen

3) Bitte in Zukunft auf unsere Netiquette Punkt 12 achten.


----------



## TesterIV (14. Oktober 2003)

sry, wenn es nicht so nett formuliert war, aber solangsam will ich bissl spielen... hmm also im netz würde ich gern spielen: die ganze c&c reihe, cs, RtCW... jo das wär es erstmal. aber ich hab echt keinen plan  wo ich das eintragen muss und was vor allem... naja ich hoffe das du mir helfen kannst

Tester


----------



## Tim C. (14. Oktober 2003)

Dann gehts jetzt daran, rauszufinden, welche Ports die Spiele nutzen.

PS: Auf http://www.routerforum.de/ gibt es massig Anleitungen wie du sowas anstellen kannst. In der Regel auch ganz individuell für dein Router Modell. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich durch die Konfiguration eines mir unbekannten SMC Routers zu schlagen. Von den Teilen halte ich nicht all zu viel.

PPS: Bitte halte dich in Zukunft WIRKLICH an den Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette (einzusehen über das Menü). Also normale Groß/Kleinschreibung bitte.



> aber solangsam will ich bissl spielen...


 Niemand hat jeh behauptet, dass das ganze einfach wäre oder ?


----------



## Harsesis (2. November 2003)

SMC Router sind schlecht ? Das glaub ich nicht, Tim (Ich hoffe Du kennst Tool Time *gg*) Also ich hatte den Router bis mein Vater einen anderen von D-Link kaufte *grummel*. Der is wesentlich schlechter !


Zum "Problem" : Den benoetigten Port findest Du manchmal unter den Optionen des Spieles (Siehe UT), wenn net ergoogeln  oder auf der Herstellerpage / Puplisherpage nachschauen. Diesen Port musst Du dann einfach unter "Virtual Server" eintragen, bessergesagt weiterleiten auf die IP Deines Rechners. Wenn Du das Battle.net oder aehnliches nutzen willst brauchst Du den Punkt unter "Virtual Server" (Sorry, wie gesagt ich hab den Router nimmer *snief*), er leitet ganze Reihen von Ports weiter sobald ein Triggerport aktiviert wird. Aber da schaust Du dann besser auf die HPs der Hersteller welche genau das sind...


----------



## Tim C. (2. November 2003)

Ich habe nicht pauschal gesagt, dass SMC Router schlecht sind, ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich mit den verfrickelten Setup Menüs von SMC Routern bisher erheblich mehr Probleme hatte, als z.B. mit meinem Longshine.


----------

